# 90 x 45 x 45 with L-Numbers



## Dougal (16 Jul 2010)

Here's a tank I recently set up.
The tank and lights were originally ordered with the intention of doing a full on planted tank. By the time I got all the parts for the tank together though I had also purchased a few L-numbers who needed somewhere to do some growing. So they've ended up with the tank and the more serious planted tank has gone on hold for a bit.








Tank: 90x45x45cm 
Lights: 2 x Aquaray Grobeams (Only running these at 60% brightness at mo.)
Filter: Eheim Classic 2217
Heater: Jager
Substrate: Sand

Plants:
Cryptocoryne balansae
Anubias (think it's barteri)

Fish:
3 x L201
4 x L333
2 x L168
7 x Kerri Tetra
1 x Bolivian Ram
1 x Rummynose Tetra

Cheers

Dougal


----------



## LondonDragon (16 Jul 2010)

Nice and clean lines, that piece of wood is great also, nice work  congrats


----------



## mlgt (16 Jul 2010)

Great. They will find the tank a fun place to live in


----------



## Nick16 (16 Jul 2010)

thats a great tank for plecs. planety of objects to rasp off and dark corners in the wood to hide in. 

maybe add some more anubias?


----------



## Dougal (17 Jul 2010)

Thanks for the comments

Was lucky with the wood, 3 pieces lying next to each other in the fish shop, put them together, they all just seemed to lock together perfectly. Very happy.
Originally thought of heavily covering the wood with more anubias but I liked the shape of the wood too much and thought I'd keep it simple.

The plecs love the sand, rocks and hiding spots in the wood. In fact they all pretty much disappeared within seconds of being introduced to the tank. I occasionally see them. You gotta love expensive beautiful fish you never see. 

Cheers 

Dougal


----------



## arty (17 Jul 2010)

Realy Nice Tank !

What's type of wood ?  Some online shop ?

Best Regards,


----------



## Dougal (17 Jul 2010)

Apparently a bloke brings a truck load of the stuff down from Queensland and does the rounds of some of the fish shops in Sydney. I've picked up a few bits of it which I haven't got tanks for yet but they had such good shape I had to buy. The pieces leach tonnes of tannins which was great for the plecs to start with but I kinda fancied actually seeing the fish after a month or so so put a load of Purigen in the filter and a few good water changes cleared it up fairly quick.

Cheers 

Dougal


----------

